# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  بهترین نرم افزار حسابداری مغازه

## eshpilen

واسه یه رستوران یا مغازه چه نرم افزاری خوبه؟
یعنی خرید مشتری رو توش بزنیم و فاکتور بده.
هلو خوبه؟ جز اون چی هست بهتر؟
بعدش چاپگر خاصی باید داشته باشیم یا هر پرینتر معمولی رو میشه استفاده کرد؟ یعنی باید کاغذ با قطع و شکل مخصوص داشته باشه یا روی کاغذ معمولی هم میشه فاکتور داد؟

----------


## hamid.karimy

microsoft office excel نمی دونم چرا قابلیت های این نرم افزار رو نادیده می گیریم واقعا هیولاست

----------


## eshpilen

راست میگی میشه هر فرمولی رو هم توش نوشت.
ولی واقعا فکر نمیکنم داشتن و پیاده سازی همهء امکانات درش اینقدر ساده باشه!
کلی باید کار کنی درستش کنی، بعدم مثلا برای یه پرینت ساده گرفتن مراحل و زمان بیشتری میخواد.
آدم یه چیزی راه دست میخواد یک دکمه رو بزنه پرینت کنه. نکنه منظورت اینه که از امکانات برنامه نویسی با VB و اینها در اکسل استفاده کنیم؟ والا من کار نکردم نمیدونم چیه و چطوری.
الان نمیخوام نرم افزار حسابداری بنویسم که. میخوام استفاده کنم. کسی واسه نرم افزار نوشتن بهم پول نمیده.

----------


## jafar2012

hi رفیق
هلو که گفتی برای این کار خوبه نسخه معمولی خوبی حدودا50تومن قیمتش هست الان که فکر می کنم نسخه7 هم امده من قبلا باهاش کار کردم و کارش درسته
هلو بستگی به کارت داره که از50 تومن شروع میشه تا نسخه های گرون تر برای کاربردهای خاص مثلا تحت شبکه و..
موفق باشی

----------


## حمید محمودی

بله هلو خوبه. به نظرم یک تماس با پشتیبانی ( و احیانا بخش فروش اگه توی این شرکت وجود خارجی داره) سوالات شمار رو بهتر جواب میده »

http://torfehnegar.com/support/index.html

----------


## eshpilen

هلو نسخهء 4.2 کرک شدش رو دانلود و تست کردم ببینم چیه و آشنا بشم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
زیاد چیزی دستگیرم نشده.
یعنی اومدم یکسری گروه جنس توی انبار تعریف کردم، بعد چند قلم جنس مثل چیپس و پفک و اینا، بعد داشتم ور میرفتم گفتم گزینهء بستن دوره جاری رو بزنم ببینم چی میشه، بعدش حالا نمیدونم بخاطر اون بوده یا چیز دیگه که هرچی میگردم ببینم کجا باید مثلا مشتری میاد پشت دخل میگه غذا و نوشابه و چی داشته من وارد کنم و فاکتور صادر کنم. یه بخش برای فاکتور فروش داره ولی توش اون اجناسی که تعریف کردم نمیان که بتونم انتخاب کنم.
بعدم اون جنسها رو که تعریف کردم نمیدونم چرا قیمتهاشون رو صفر زده با رنگ قرمز و نمیتونم تغییر بدم.

قراره واسه یه جا راه اندازی کنیم. منم که حسابداری بلد نیستم و از گزینه ها و اصطلاحات این سردرنمیارم.
هلپ و داکیومنت خوبی هم نداره هرچی گشتم و دانلود کردم. شاید متخصص های حسابداری ازش سردرمیارن.

----------


## raspi.m

سلام
چند وقتیه مجبور شدم کارای حسابداری انجام بدم.
چند تا نرم افزار خوب میشناسم:
1-رافع7 
2-نرم افزار شرکت فراز پرداز تهران
3-هلو معروف
من با رافع و نرم افزار شرکت فراز پردازان کارکردم فردا شماره  تلفنشونوبراتون ارسال میکنم، تماس که بگیرین باهاشون براتون میل میکنن خیلی هم سادست وروان .
رافع رو هم دارم بشه براتون آپ میکنم.

----------


## eshpilen

> سلام
> چند وقتیه مجبور شدم کارای حسابداری انجام بدم.
> چند تا نرم افزار خوب میشناسم:
> 1-رافع7 
> 2-نرم افزار شرکت فراز پرداز تهران
> 3-هلو معروف
> من با رافع و نرم افزار شرکت فراز پردازان کارکردم فردا شماره  تلفنشونوبراتون ارسال میکنم، تماس که بگیرین باهاشون براتون میل میکنن خیلی هم سادست وروان .
> رافع رو هم دارم بشه براتون آپ میکنم.


 قربون مرامت.

----------


## raspi.m

1-شماره تلفن فراز پرداز:021-88893227
پست الکترونیکی شرکت :                   				  farazpardaztehran@yahoo.com 
(امروز کاشف به عمل آمد این نرم افزار رو به قیمت 1/500/000تومان خریدن،نمیدونستم.)
2-رافع رو میزارم براتون بعد(الان اصلا حوصله ندارم)

----------


## raspi.m

http://s2.picofile.com/file/72937110...afeh7.rar.html
سربلندوپیروز باشید.

----------


## swallow.pa

اگه بخواید یه نرم افزار اینقدری بخرید بهتره به یه برنامه نویس سفارش بدید که موردهای خودتون رو سفارشی بزنه بهتره

----------


## Fastdesign

سلام دوستان عزیز

من با برنامه حسابداری پژواک  کار کردم . حسابداری عالی است : یعنی هم خیلی ساده است و هم قیمتش خوبه .

قیمتش بین 100 تا 200 هزارتومان است . برای فروشگاه بهترین گزینه است . 
همه نیاز های یک مغازه را برآورده می کنه .

موفق و پیروز باشید .

----------


## eAmin

برای یه مغازه بیایم و با یه شرکت حسابداری مشورت کنیم  :لبخند گشاده!:  البته بد نیست ولی این به گستردگی کار برمیگرده اول باید ببینیم ارزشش رو داره یا نه.

همه این نرم افزارها در آخر یه خروجی بهتون میدن که همون برای شما کفایت میکنه حالا بعضی ها ممکنه کاربر پسند تر باشن یا مثل هلو خنگ باشن :|
هلو با اینکه نرم افزار کاملی هست ولی باید حتمن یه چیزایی از حساب داری سر در بیاری تا بتونی باهاش کارکنی یا اگه مثل من از حسابداری خوشت نمیاد باید یه ۱ هفته ای رو صرف یاد گرفتن و ... بکنی. هلو از لحاظ تجربه کاربری خیلی داغونه و اعصاب آدمو خرد میکنه توی این یکی دو سالی که همش دارم با ورژن ۷.۲ و ۷.۴ و تازگیها ۷.۶ کد ۱۱ کار میکنم خیلی رو مخ هست. برای نصب رو ویندوز ۸.۱ ۶۴ بیتی کلی مکافات داشتم البته یه مدت باهاش همینطوری کار میکردم ولی مجبور شدم برم ۳۲ بیتی اونم بخاطر اینکه درایور قفل سخت افزاریش از یه جای مطمئن ساین نشده :(

برای کار کردن با هلو اینها رو در نظر بگیری کافیه:
۱. حتما طرف حسابها رو تعریف کن تا بدونی با کی کار میکنی برای مشتریهای روزانه یه طرف حساب کافیه ولی برای اونهایی که ازشون زیاد خرید/فروش میکنی یه طرف حساب جداگانه براشون درنظر بگیر ممکنه بعضی از اینها بخوان/ی بصورت نسیه هم کار کنی/ن :)
۲. وقتی کالا تعریف میکنی به این معنی نیست که اونها میاد توی لیست فاکتور فروشت! برای اینکه بتونی یه جنسی رو بفروشی نرم افزار باید بدونه این جنس از کجا اومده. برای همین حتما باید *فاکتور خرید* بزنی و بگی مثلن من این چندتا جنس رو خریدم. بعد از این مرحله هست که شما میتونی جنسهای خریداری شده ات رو توی فاکتورهای فروشت بیاری و بفروشی. اینکارها هم بیشتر بخاطر این هست که حساب و کتابهات کاملن دقیق باشه و بتونی آخر سال سود و ضررت رو مشخص کنی.
۳. اگر میخوای کاملن کارت دقیق باشه باید حساب دخل رو از جیبت جدا کنی. اینکه از دخل پول برداری و بزاری جیبت این درست نیست باید همیشه حساب دخل با جنسهای توی مغازه بخونه اگر نخونه حتی گیریم یه ۱۰ تا یه تومنی باید از جیبت بزاری تا حساب دخل با هلو بخونه و حتی ۱ ریال هم احتلاف نداشته باشه.
۴. این نرم افزار یه قسمت داره به اسم امور مالی اتوماتیک وقتی جنسات رو فروختی و خرید کردی بعد از چند مدت به این قسمت نیاز پیدا میکنی تا هزینه های مغازه یا پرداخت/دریافت نسیه های داده شده یا گرفته شده و خلاصه همه چی رو میتونی از این قسمت مدیریت کنی.


ولی اگه نظر من رو میخوای من میگم با رافع کار کن، دنگ و فنگ های اینو نداره البته باهاش کار نکردم ولی محیطش حداقل از این هلو بهتره. هلو هسته اش محکمه ولی اصلن ظاهر زیبا نداره. ظاهرش پر از باگه و هنوز که هنوز قاط میزنه.

اینها چیزایی بود که من این چند وقته فهمیدم و شاید خیلی چیزها رو جا انداخته باشم؛ البته یه نفر همسایه بغلی بالا سرم بود که تا جایی میموندم ازش میپرسیدم و اونم راهنمایی میکرد، بنده خدا تو بانک کار میکرد بخاطر همین از همه لحاظ ساپورت بودم :) ولی خدا نکنه یه جایی بمونی آخر سر موقع مالیات و ... اینا خدا به دادت برسه شما اگه ۱۰ هزارتومن مثلن تو یه سال سود دهی داشته باشی ممکنه برات بزنن ۱ میلیون مالیات بر ارزش افزوده و اینا بپردازی  :لبخند گشاده!:  البته باز بر میگرده به اینکه کارت چی باشه.


*بی ربط به موضوع:*
دلم برات تنگ شده بود، من فقط به عشق تاپیکهای باحال و چالش برانگیزه توئه که میام اینجا (تازگیها کمتر شده). شخصا خیلی چیزا ازت یاد گرفتم حتی دیدم رو نسبت به دنیا هم تغییر دادی یکیش همون A Fighter هست :D. شخصیتی مثل تو رو من حتی توی این محیط مجازی هم ندیدم بجز خودت چه برسه به دنیای واقعی!
میدونم اینجا جاش نیست ولی باید میگفتم  :چشمک:

----------


## senior.sina

> http://s2.picofile.com/file/72937110...afeh7.rar.html
> سربلندوپیروز باشید.


رمز ورود میخواد واسه ورود

----------


## rezaricky

نرم افزار پازار هم واسه این کار خوبه .من ازش استفاده میکنم و راضیم

----------


## rostam_2016

سلام
نرم افزار هلو واسه فروشگاه خوبه

----------


## imanekut

هلو رو ندیدم اما یکی از آشناها داشت می گفت هربار پشتیبانی می خوام باید یک ساعت پشت خط معطل بمونم 
من خودم نرم افزار میلیونر رو دارم خیلی ازش راضیم 
تلفنشون الان دم دستم نیست ولی این سایتشونه اگه خواستی آمارش رو بگیری
http://softmiliac.com

----------

